# Amonium Nitrate in Bags



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Can you get Amonium Nitrate in bags anymore? Local coop stopped selling long time ago. Was perfect for spinning on topdress N-2 bags per acre was 35# N. Great for grass hay. then came Oklahoma. Is it banned or is it just too much trouble complying with regulations on sales? I was planning on trying topdressing again this year if I can get reasonably priced N fertilizer in small amounts. Thanks.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I think it is available but so highly regulated that nobody wants to mess with it. I would like to have a little myself. Mixed with the right stuff makes a nice boom when hit with a .243 and would b cheaper than buying tannerite.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I was told that you had to have a secured location with fence around it to just store it and that you had to account for every pound. Local dealer said it just was it was just too much hassle with the security requirements and paperwork.

Just wait until the learn how to make bombs out of water like the Navy is doing to produce fuel:

http://news.yahoo.com/us-navy-game-changer-converting-seawater-fuel-150544958.html

Ralph


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

rjmoses said:


> I was told that you had to have a secured location with fence around it to just store it and that you had to account for every pound. Local dealer said it just was it was just too much hassle with the security requirements and paperwork.
> 
> Just wait until the learn how to make bombs out of water like the Navy is doing to produce fuel:
> 
> ...


Well grown adults do get harrassed when they try to buy cold medicines-so your scenario not far behind.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> I was told that you had to have a secured location with fence around it to just store it and that you had to account for every pound. Local dealer said it just was it was just too much hassle with the security requirements and paperwork.
> 
> Just wait until the learn how to make bombs out of water like the Navy is doing to produce fuel:
> 
> ...


Just wait till the green weenies start whining that this process will deplete the ocean of hydrogen and co2.


----------



## MtnCreek (Apr 10, 2014)

New here; found this site when searching 'subsoiling'.

I'm also disappointed with the lack of good N. Last year was a very wet year in my area. I used ~ twice my normal N on crops/grass and I suspect that was due to leaching of the N I was using (I believe it was urea based N). Might not be the case, but I had to blame something other than myself. 

Bulk AN is still available, although harder to find, but I don't have enough N needs to use it fast enough before it would turn into a mess.

Anyone wanting to make some rifle targets, AN is available, but not as cheap as buying the old 50# bags. (I couldn't post a link, so maybe I need to read the site rules)

I'll probably have some dumb questions for y'all. Thanks.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

It must be still available, we recently worked on a COOP with storage for it. Had to meet a lot of criteria.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I think my fertilizer man told me we could get it in the big ton bags, but not the little 50 or 100# bags any more, because of the bombs used.


----------

